# Majestic Vermont Casting RHE32 Fireplace Insert Question



## idesign (Jan 9, 2015)

Purchased a used RHE32 Propane insert. Installer unable to figure out correct location of Vent Safety Switch based on drawing in owners manual. http://www.manualagent.com/vermont-castings/rhe32/owners-manual/page-9. Anybody have an answer for us? Thanks.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 10, 2015)

IIRC, that safety mechanism was on the lower left side of the unit,
located outside the firebox...Been awhile since I worked on one,
but that's what I remember...


----------



## idesign (Jan 10, 2015)

DAKSY said:


> IIRC, that safety mechanism was on the lower left side of the unit,
> located outside the firebox...Been awhile since I worked on one,
> but that's what I remember...


Thanks Bob. Will see if we can locate the bracket in that location.


----------



## idesign (Jan 11, 2015)

idesign said:


> Thanks Bob. Will see if we can locate the bracket in that location.



Not seeing an obvious bracket on the lower left.


----------



## Heatsource (Jan 12, 2015)

should be up under the vent flue collar, back of unit to center


----------



## idesign (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks! Will try to locate that bracket.


----------

